# Delonghi Magnifica - coffee puck remains partly on the infuser, soupy pucks?



## razvs (Apr 29, 2020)

Hi guys! I'm new to this forum and it's been some time since I'm trying to find a solution to my problem.

The machine I have is an old Delonghi Magnifica ESAM 3300 Rapid Cappuccino. The issue comes up when the coffee puck needs to be pushed into the tray. I don't know for which reason, but the lever does not manage to push the coffee puck as a whole into the tray. About a third of it goes into the tray, more than a half is pushed in the other direction when the lever goes back and about 10% remains on the diffuser. Of course, those 10% need to be cleaned everytime I make a new coffee, otherwise the taste would be altered. So that is why I need to turn of the machine and clean the infuser everytime I make a coffee. The coffee I am using is Jacobs espresso and I've tried many grinder sett ings, all with the same result. Currently the grinder is set to 1.5.

What I read so far, one of the causes could be a too wet coffee puck. I don't know how could I prevent that. I have to mention that I've been using the same coffee with the same settings for some time (more than a year) and this issue came up recently. I've tried all the basics like cleaning the infuser, changing and lubricating the O-rings, nothing worked.

I am posting some photos, mabye you could give me an idea. Thank you!


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Probably the first step is to clean everything in sight. My thought would be the tamper part of the brew unit, if it's not tamping it down that could cause the issue. Have you also tried lowering the strength or whatever you do to lower the amount of coffee per grind? It may be feeding in too much coffee at once, which could also cause that issue.


----------



## razvs (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you for your reply, allikat.

I've tried lowering the amount of coffee, didn't work. What you're saying about tamping makes sense. But how could I verify that? Could it be that the transmission kit needs a calibration?


----------



## Darrell (May 24, 2020)

Did you find a resolution to this problem? My perfecta has the same issue. I suspect the 'tamper' is not adequately compressing the coffee grounds.

Darrell


----------



## Number10blade (Jun 25, 2021)

I have the same issue with my Perfecta. It temporarily gets better when I use a small bottle brush to clean out the chute that directs the ground coffee from the grinder to the brew unit. I open up the pre-ground coffee hatch, and insert the bottle brush into it directing to the left (as you face the machine) and slim and jigger the brush around in coffee chute from the grinder. This seems to temporarily fix the problem.


----------



## Simple Simon (11 mo ago)

Did anyone find a cause/fix for this?

My perfecta is now doing this, and seems to struggle pushing water through - but only when brewing.

When rinsing/warming up, it seems fine


----------

